# pvc pipe hides for shrimp?



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Is it okay to cut up white pvc pipe and place them in the shrimp tanks for hides?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## big_trucks_1985 (Jan 16, 2012)

not to highjack thread would it be ok to sand/rough them up for moss to attach to them.
i know in a reef tank krylon fusion paint is safe but is it safe for shrimp if i wanted the pvc black?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

You could try to see if the moss would attach. As far as the paint, there are some here that have painted items in their tanks and it doesn't seem to affect anything. I think the drawback is that the paint starts peeling and chipping after a while.

If nothing else you could coat the pvc in silicon and cover it with sand and/or gravel to give a naturalistic look and the moss would probably attach to that.


----------



## jone (Nov 27, 2011)

you could always use CPVC,,grey eletrical conduit..


big_trucks_1985 said:


> not to highjack thread would it be ok to sand/rough them up for moss to attach to them.
> i know in a reef tank krylon fusion paint is safe but is it safe for shrimp if i wanted the pvc black?


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

I don't know what's the smallest available size for black pvc, but why not just buy the black ones instead of white.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

Buy ABS, it's usually black


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

big_trucks_1985 said:


> not to highjack thread would it be ok to sand/rough them up for moss to attach to them.
> i know in a reef tank krylon fusion paint is safe but is it safe for shrimp if i wanted the pvc black?


Actually, I'm glad you asked. The grey and black pvc is what I will prob go with since it helps my cherries color up.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Personally, mosses and more foliage in your tank would be better for hiding places for shrimp...unless you're planning on raising them for sale. Catching shrimp from a heavily planted tank is a pain.


----------



## Lucille (Jun 15, 2010)

There's a company Rosenthal Pottery (found them on aqua bid) that makes wonderful smaller pottery cichlid hides, I bought some and have a few in the shrimp tanks. The clay pottery has a rough natural surface so it should be easy to attach mosses. They look nice and they are not very expensive.


----------



## greenfish (Jul 7, 2004)

Black PVC is usually not PVC but ABS and is mostly for drains. It is not meant to carry drinking water so it may leach chemicals into your tank from what I have heard. Personally I am not going to try it to find out. I do have PVC in my shimp tanks though. Works fine.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I bought black PVC from homedepot for a shrimp condo a year ago. Been in my tanks ever since with no bad effects. The problem is weighing it down as the plastic is naturally bouyant. I has to superglue mine to many zinc weights to keep it down. The moss also attachs successfully if you use a knife and just scour the outter surfaces.


----------



## greenfish (Jul 7, 2004)

diwu13 said:


> I bought black PVC from homedepot for a shrimp condo a year ago. Been in my tanks ever since with no bad effects. The problem is weighing it down as the plastic is naturally bouyant. I has to superglue mine to many zinc weights to keep it down. The moss also attachs successfully if you use a knife and just scour the outter surfaces.


Ok cool. I am glad to hear you have had no issues. PVC sinks without doing anything to it so it is definitely a different grade of plastic and not PVC. My bet is you have some ABS.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah what I have is ABS. Seems there isn't any concrete evidence that it does harm in aquariums.

From what I googled Lego blocks are made from ABS plastic, and lego's are used sometimes as "filter floss" in reef tanks as they have a lot of surface area for BB to grow.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

I've used PVC pipes for my shrimp tanks before and no ill effects. I kinda got sucked in when I saw all those ceramic shrimp shelters that was being sold here and online, but I couldn't justify paying so much for them. I ended up making my own shrimp shelters with PVC Pipes. 

Honestly, I don't know how effect these types of shelters. I know certain fish species use these to hide in, but I feel these like "shrimp shelter" is a very smart gimmick. I've never seen any shrimp hiding inside them. I think like live plants like Round Pellia and Moss is better.


----------



## EnigmaticGuppy92 (Jan 31, 2012)

i have seen terracota tubes on the internet designed for plecos dont know loads about shrimp but not sure if they would work 

http://www.aquarist-classifieds.co.uk/php/img/20111020132527.jpg


----------



## skindy (Jan 30, 2012)

I created mine out of rubber grips (and posted in the DIY section): http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/164477-diy-shrimp-shelter.html


----------

